

Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuaki - userbinator
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateapokaiwhenuakitanatahu

======
rzzzt
Coming in close second is Llanfair PG, with a very impressive railway station
sign:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanfairpwllgwyngyll](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanfairpwllgwyngyll)

